# Leary about signing up for State Medical Marijuana Card



## mean4green (Jan 7, 2021)

I was curious about medial marijuana in PA.
Found the state website, did some inquiry. 
I can get a card (per 1yr $50), and after a doctor certification is sent to state, I can buy weed for $10 gram.. (pay 4 doctor visit)
(That is $20 more per Z than I pay to my reliable hassle free source for Killer Skunk Weed)

Regardless, it can't hurt to have a backup plan.

My concern:
I have a PA LTCF permit (License to Carry Firearms).
One of the questions on the LTCF app concerns the use of Marijuana. If checked yes - you are disqualified.

I wonder if the Sheriffs Dept computers can be tied into the State Dept of Heath computers and discover I smoke the herb.
I may have my LTCF permit revoked.

Jut curious what others think - is Big Brother a concern here?

****
I plan on staying with my source - I much prefer giving him $$ vs the State Govt.
Besides - he's $20 cheaper per Z..

later


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 7, 2021)

Good question. Some experts here so you should get some good advice.

me personally?

I just follow the Constitution of the United States of America :

A well-regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.”


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2021)

I am sure that if you check your state web site on marijuana laws you will be able to get the information. 

I am an expert here in the state of Colorado.  If you have a Med card here you can't legally buy or possess a firearm.  I was in the US Army during Nam and can't own a gun.     

I tried to buy a gun at a Tanner Gun Show and my background check showed my med card registered with the state and was rejected.  

Computer integration in you state may vary from mine but be careful....I am marked.  I can't even give myself an enema.


----------



## buds_killington (Jan 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> I am sure that if you check your state web site on marijuana laws you will be able to get the information.
> 
> I am an expert here in the state of Colorado.  If you have a Med card here you can't legally buy or possess a firearm.  I was in the US Army during Nam and can't own a gun.
> 
> ...



what about CDL drivers in CO? if i buy from a dispensary and they scan my card does it get kept anywhere?


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2021)

Only guns as far as I know....I still have a driver's licence but if they do a wants and warrants on you?????? Big brother is watching....maybe.


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2021)

But, keep in mind with a new administration in Washington who knows what is gonna happen.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2021)

Fk the government and their mandated bullshit. They can shove those cards right up their butts,,,right along with their ridiculous taxes and  regulations. All they do is fk shit up and raise the price of weed.
And on top of that they tell you that you cant own a firearm if you smoke weed but you can buy whiskey legally and shoot the shit out of ppl while your drunk as hell,, but heaven forbid a pothead and War Veteran wants to protect his home,,like he protected his Country.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 8, 2021)

putembk said:


> I am an expert here in the state of Colorado.  If you have a Med card here you can't legally buy or possess a firearm.  I was in the US Army during Nam and can't own a gun.



That is outrageous.
Especially since you served your Country in Nam and now they stripped you of your 2nd Amendment Right to Bear Arms over a GD plant..

I figured Colorado (weed legal even for recreational purposes) would not slam gun owners with clear criminal history. That truly sucks.

What the hay does a Co. Rancher who partakes in da herb via Med Card do? Packing a gun is a necessity for a rancher!!

Bastard Feds DEA with their ** Class I Weed Designation which is as stupid as that Reefer Madness film they used to brainwash people that weed was evil.

I am very leery about Big Brother. I simply do not TRUST them and never will.

You see how we are becoming a cashless society and all institutions and govt encouraging the use of electronic/debit card methods. This is because they have the ability to track every single item you purchase over the course of your life if you do not use cash.

I understand how people prefer not to carry cash, but I still do. Cash is anonymous.

******
Back to my situation:
I face no possibility of losing my right to own/bear arms for smoking weed (having Med Card).

But, I could lose LTCF privileges – which allows me to carry loaded handgun concealed and transport same loaded weapon in my vehicle.

Not worth the risk at this time.

later


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2021)

In My home State, I can be a caregiver to another who holds a card and grow for them. I don't need the card itself or see a doctor to do this, just file the paperwork.

Crazy thing is, if I do this they even pay me! Of course cost is the price...

I have concerns about the second amendment of course, I also build, own and shoot guns. My state has Constitutional carry, but I still get the permit. It allows me to carry in many other states as well.

I also wonder about flights from airports, flying with guns is easy, just have TSA approved locked cases, and check them....will they eventually get the info that you have a card?

I'm a lawyer by trade so these things constantly swirl around in my head...

Call me suspicious, but I can't help but wonder if the current administration wouldn't use the card as a method of "disarming" folks?

Time to make coffee, enjoy first hobby along with third hobby, building Class A high end amplifiers ( as well as control amps, phono preamp  and speakers) for sublime music listening!

Never enjoy hobby #1 and #2 together, don't mix guns with anything that diverts my attention in any fashion, regardless of how enjoyable one might think it would be.... somethings, even good things, just don't mix with other things!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Mar 6, 2021)

The laws in Colorado were made by idiots and enforced by idiots.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

You would be running the gambit , lets say you were arrested for lawfully discharging your firearm protecting your family late one night.
Police arrive and 1st thing they secure the EVIL deadly firearm, then they run you and everyone involved for wants and warrants.
They will run shooters name in master computer and see is a licensed gun owner too. Better hope the shooter is.
After that the guns (all guns you have in home will be taken and serial numbers run for ownership and loss. )
Then if you are all clear of criminal charges you will be sued for everything you own , ether by the person you shot( if alive ) or the surviving family for sure.
Check your local laws


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 6, 2021)

I have seen many shootings scenes after the gun fight is over and darn be it most of them were done by persons with alcohol in the system an only a few with very high lvls of THC .


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2021)

I live in castle doctrine State, and if you mean business and carry, get the insurance.  

Here, they only take the gun involved, have seen defendants on their second defense shooting who used another gun! (1st time an AK, second time shotgun)

In fact this person did get sued, then murdered the attorney that represented the other side! Yes, he was indeed convicted, and in the big house now.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have seen many shootings scenes after the gun fight is over and darn be it most of them were done by persons with alcohol in the system an only a few with very high lvls of THC .


  Agreed.  Over 30 yrs seeing domestic violence dockets, alcohol figures in about as close as you can get to 100%!  Weed? usually watching TV or relaxing, it just does not promote violence from what I've seen.

And if they did have significant THC, I'll bet there was a buttload of alcohol and or meth.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh, here you dont register weapons or get a license.  You walk in a store buy the gun, they run you through the system, you get a pass, flagged, or wait a minute sort of deal, usually happens with very common names.

If you get a pass, you take your gun and walk off.  The most authorities here can do is run the serial number to see if it was stolen.  I only buy new guns or build them myself, and I never sell them.  If I did, buyer would have to fork up the fee to a licensed dealer to do the transaction so buyer is documented and went through system..

I obviously live in a red state!

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Mar 6, 2021)

buds_killington said:


> what about CDL drivers in CO? if i buy from a dispensary and they scan my card does it get kept anywhere?



CDL no matter what state will report to your insurance company which will report to your state licensing and you will lose your CDL .. has to be a national legislative vote to reschedule from level 1 to a more appropriate level like aspirin is.


----------



## The celts are here (Mar 6, 2021)

In San Francisco you don’t need a medical card to buy weed from the weed shop you just should ID


----------



## Bubba (Mar 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> CDL no matter what state will report to your insurance company which will report to your state licensing and you will lose your CDL .. has to be a national legislative vote to reschedule from level 1 to a more appropriate level like aspirin is.



That should have happened a Long time ago....prevents many from applying I'm sure.  Recreational or re-schedule to different level is the only way I see.  Rescheduling really only option (or outright federal legalization) is needed to resolve the State/Federal law conflict, even for recreational states technically.  

If the current "war on cash" continues to its logical conclusion,  I guess an individual's "transaction" could be in some kind of system that could be linked to what the individual purchased? I understand these dispensaries only can use cash now because of federal banking regulations?  Maybe for the buyer that's not such a bad idea? I've never been to a recreational dispensary, is it just like liquor store transactions?
i.e., show id for proof of age, or is other transactional information collected?

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Mar 7, 2021)

in tejas, ..we are having an enormous amount of property purchases bought using only cash in the transaction ... i love it  .. alot are just south of the border cartel monies .... screw the bankers


----------



## Bubba (Mar 8, 2021)

Just did an appointment for medical card, but turned it down despite qualifying to get one. I did take the opportunity to discuss that, and inquired of the doctor as to problems with federal law and effects it could have on all things 2nd Amendment and as it pertains to CDL holders.

Obviously, for CDL drivers its bad, since that is controlled by federal law but she hadn't any examples.

As to 2nd Amendment, she did say one person told her that she mentioned to her Carry Concealed instructor that she had a card.  State Police took away her license to carry.  Afraid of the other shoe dropping....does this mean just no "carry permit" or guns in general? Given the language on the federal form ( to buy firearms ) my warning meter is off the charts!

Now while this is a Constitutional Carry State, but many still get the permit as it is good in many other States. This fact got my paranoia up..... if the state would do that, I fear more for what the Fed might do if they get a load of it, given the anti 2nd Amendment leanings of the current administration...

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Just did an appointment for medical card, but turned it down despite qualifying to get one. I did take the opportunity to discuss that, and inquired of the doctor as to problems with federal law and effects it could have on all things 2nd Amendment and as it pertains to CDL holders.
> 
> Obviously, for CDL drivers its bad, since that is controlled by federal law but she hadn't any examples.
> 
> ...



Bubba --

You are absolutely correct.  As a dinged ex-GI, I can get a card.  But the ONLY way an ex-GI receiving a monthly stipend (me) can get it is to claim PTSD.  So what, ya say?

Here is the EXISTING _history_ of this Fed crap:  They can and will inspect your home.  They can confiscate any weaponry.  They have done this, and the Word has gotten around: 

"Do not get a card."


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Bubba --
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  As a dinged ex-GI, I can get a card.  But the ONLY way an ex-GI receiving a monthly stipend (me) can get it is to claim PTSD.  So what, ya say?
> 
> ...


I see it now if they inspected Unqas house LOL


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

WOW.  A quick scan and I think I can see about $300K of weaponry.

I have no fargin idea how many guns, swords, bayonets, etc. I have, but I sure wish I wuz rich enough to have a loadout like the above.

But if I did have the stuff in the pic, it would be evened out all over the Chateau.  There are useful tools in every room.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> WOW.
> 
> I have no fargin idea how many guns, swords, bayonets, etc. I have, but I sure wish I wuz rich enough to have a loadout like the above.
> 
> But if I did have the stuff in the pic, it would be evened out all over the Chateau.  There are useful tools in every room.


But you have a Witch, who needs weapons LOL


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Bubba --
> 
> You are absolutely correct.  As a dinged ex-GI, I can get a card.  But the ONLY way an ex-GI receiving a monthly stipend (me) can get it is to claim PTSD.  So what, ya say?
> 
> ...


Agreed. No card until it's legal, then I won't need it. I'm 65 and never bought from a dispensary, guess I don't need them, haven't yet.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Uck the government uck em in the azz


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

You have chosen well, Grasshopper.  

I wish I was 65 again. That was a long time ago, and now I am a pirate.


Bubba said:


> Agreed. No card until it's legal, then I won't need it. I'm 65 and never bought from a dispensary, guess I don't need them, haven't yet.
> 
> Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> WOW.  A quick scan and I think I can see about $300K of weaponry.
> 
> I have no fargin idea how many guns, swords, bayonets, etc. I have, but I sure wish I wuz rich enough to have a loadout like the above.
> 
> But if I did have the stuff in the pic, it would be evened out all over the Chateau.  There are useful tools in every room.


I live by myself in a 3 story house. Most are in the safe, but several "strategically" placed, like on my hip.

"Officer, there is a Glock 30s right hear between passenger seat and console...a Glock 17 with 2 33 round mags in the glove box." "Oh and an AR in the trunk too."....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> WOW.  A quick scan and I think I can see about $300K of weaponry.
> 
> I have no fargin idea how many guns, swords, bayonets, etc. I have, but I sure wish I wuz rich enough to have a loadout like the above.
> 
> But if I did have the stuff in the pic, it would be evened out all over the Chateau.  There are useful tools in every room.


I've got my share, but not like that! Where I go nuts is with loading parts and materials. At any given time I have supply's on hand to assemble thousands of rounds in everything I shoot, 9mm, 45 ACP, .223/5.56, 300 Black Out, .308 Winchester.

Haven't acquired dies and brass for latest AR15 build in .458 Socom. Oh yeah, 300 to 400 grain bullets out of an AR. Awesome!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

My Scottish Witch has this for her pockybook:






And a .357 wheel gun in the middle console in the car.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My Scottish Witch has this for her pockybook:
> 
> View attachment 269474
> 
> ...


I have one very similar I call her Flamey  (shoots an 8ft flame) LOL
If you don't hit them it will certainly scare them to death.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Haven't acquired dies and brass for latest AR15 build in .458 Socom. Oh yeah, 300 to 400 grain bullets out of an AR. Awesome!


Is this just an upper switch out?
>458 wow must be hunting bear


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> I have one very similar I call her Flamey  (shoots an 8ft flame) LOL
> If you don't hit them it will certainly scare them to death.
> 
> View attachment 269475



Want to sell or trade?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

Never owned a revolver, but always wanted one in 45 Long Colt. Why? We don't need no reasons!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Want to sell or trade?


Sorry, even if I said yes it would be a Royal pain to try and do it
Some states suc bag balls as far as selling and trans firearms now.
Only going to get worse. Shame I only have paperworked tools on hand.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Never owned a revolver, but always wanted one in 45 Long Colt. Why? We don't need no reasons!
> 
> Bubba


I have owned Ruger 44 redhawk(double act) and 44 blackhawk (single action old west style) yep it liked to be fanned.
I hand loaded special rounds for them and they could drive tacks.
I sold them
Blackhawk


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Is this just an upper switch out?
> >458 wow must be hunting bear



Whoops forgot the answer! Yes upper change only.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

It requires a barrel of course, and a bolt for .458 Socom. Same bolt carrier, lower, and mag as standard AR, of course only about 10 rounds instead of 30!

I'm told this round is used to stop vehicles in the military?

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

Holy smokes!!!

I still have the box with the price tag on it for my Ruger Single Six:  *$87.50*




*Ruger single six .22 mag & High standard .22 mag derringer
$ 900*
'


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 9, 2021)

I used it just last week to off an intruding iguana.





12-shot targets @50'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I used it just last week to off an intruding iguana.
> 
> View attachment 269479
> 
> 12-shot targets @50'


Very nice Grouping I see your eyes still work. LOL


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Very nice Grouping I see your eyes still work. LOL


I shoot pretty darn well, despite my eyes being "cross dominate." This means I am right handed but my dominate eye is left. I still shoot both pistol and rifle right handed.

Just took a little adapting...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Sorry, even if I said yes it would be a Royal pain to try and do it
> Some states suc bag balls as far as selling and trans firearms now.
> Only going to get worse. Shame I only have paperworked tools on hand.


Here, (maybe different other places?) You could go to a gun store and pay their transfer fee (like when you buy a handgun out of State) They will run buyer and all that. Around here, varies from 25 bucks to about 40. Some are per item, some not. I have a guy just a few blocks away that has a license. 25 bucks, whether it's one pistol or three. Comes in handy when stripped lowers are on sale!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My Scottish Witch has this for her pockybook:
> 
> View attachment 269474
> 
> ...


That's going to leave a mark...

Bubba


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 9, 2021)

I guess you can't go hunting anymore either if you have a med card.. owning a shotgun or hunting rifle would fall under possession laws..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2021)

Those targets dont count when you shoot them a point blank range.


----------



## BigJer (May 7, 2021)

In Maine you can not buy a gun or ammo if you have med card. She has hers I still have the 2nd.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2021)

You can buy ammo here but no gun.  But there is no ammo available.


----------



## BigJer (May 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> I am sure that if you check your state web site on marijuana laws you will be able to get the information.
> 
> I am an expert here in the state of Colorado.  If you have a Med card here you can't legally buy or possess a firearm.  I was in the US Army during Nam and can't own a gun.
> 
> ...


Well at least they don't take what you have here. Look I used to be one of the "Pledge pin on your uniform" MFR's. I am no snitch and couldn't give a care what you do at your place but personally I'm a rule follower. I still am LOL it's legal. Anyway, before my diagnosis I was going through a ROUGH patch with no meds that helped, nothing helped. A friend asked me if I smoked, and it was over. Best night of my life in 4 years at that point and slept better than I ever had in years. Even better was reduction in my pain if not gone. I grow and talk about it openly with anyone who asks. I don't drink anymore as well either. The best thing is it calms me down. At this point I'm a you "You're gonna have to rip it out of my cold dead lips guy.


----------



## pute (May 7, 2021)

All I can say, since I'm not allowed to possess a gun is......I'm happy when I see a cop.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 8, 2021)

pute said:


> I am sure that if you check your state web site on marijuana laws you will be able to get the information.
> 
> I am an expert here in the state of Colorado.  If you have a Med card here you can't legally buy or possess a firearm.  I was in the US Army during Nam and can't own a gun.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
The above is the reason I absolutely must depend on the generosity of the folks here.  

I know a lot of people really do not know -- or have trouble even conceiving -- how hard the US Gummint clamps down on ex-GI's.  And double-clampdown if you are an ex-GI with a dinged helmet.  

If I was innocent enough to just get a card, not only would I have to give up several thousand dollars worth of weapons, but I would be legally acquiescing to have my house searched at any time.

TINS, Pilgrims.

Like we useta say:  There It Is.


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk the government and their mandated bullshit. They can shove those cards right up their butts,,,right along with their ridiculous taxes and  regulations. All they do is fk shit up and raise the price of weed.
> And on top of that they tell you that you cant own a firearm if you smoke weed but you can buy whiskey legally and shoot the shit out of ppl while your drunk as ****,, but heaven forbid a pothead and War Veteran wants to protect his home,,like he protected his Country.


Straight up shameful that our government allows such end runs on the Second Amendment. 

The fact a VETERAN can't buy a gun? That is not the America I grew up in. Flat shameful.

I've never been a believer in single issue politics, but these days I find the Second Amendment issue to divide the camps nicely. Anyone who doesn't support the full protections our Country's founding fathers built into the Constitution is a flipping enemy of everything those same founding fathers warned of. The internal threat concerned them greatly, not do much the external.

Appears to me, looking around they were spot on.

Bubba


----------



## yooper420 (May 8, 2021)

My medical card kept me from going to JAIL when I got raided about 10 years ago. Took all 12 of my plants (legal limit) in Michigan. Said he could turn my house over but did not. I did not let him inside. My wife freaked out as the helicopter circled my house and I sat on the porch, feet on the railing, with a pot plant on either side, watching them through binoculars. A half dozen pickups flew up my driveway and 2 cops in camo fatigues, flack jackets and hands on their pistols jumped out. Only one sargent talked to me. He did explain different ways to comply with the law. They took my plants, turned it over to the P.A. Never heard a word from 'em. I am a 'nam veteran and deer hunter. F 'em all and take my old fart ass to jail. I will keep my guns and grow my marijuana.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 8, 2021)

Amen, Screw them all, In time of War we must all be aware of our surroundings.


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> It requires a barrel of course, and a bolt for .458 Socom. Same bolt carrier, lower, and mag as standard AR, of course only about 10 rounds instead of 30!
> 
> I'm told this round is used to stop vehicles in the military?
> 
> Bubba


Hmmm, just thinking. They talk about making the 30 round mags illegal...funny thing...my "10 round" .458 SOCOM mag will hold 30 5.56 rounds and function the same in both rifles....

Suck that Mr prez!

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

I like the protection that my med card provides.  Even though I am not allowed to own a firearm Mrs Pute is well armed and is a better shot than Annie Oakley. The true American Patriot's in this country are just like the ones posting in this thread.


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2021)

pute said:


> You can buy ammo here but no gun.  But there is no ammo available.



It's bad. I went to a big gun show recently and saw the madness. Like in 
'08 or so, .22 or as expensive or more than 9mm.

Back then I learned to load my own ammo, both plinking and long range high accuracy loads.

Then during the last 4 yrs bought enough brass, powder, primers in all my calibers, both standard and match grade, same with projectiles...FMJ, HP, match, the works.

This supply may last the rest of my days and I can go out and blast off 300-400 rounds whenever.

I encourage all gun owners to learn to reload in their calibers and stock up.

Never again will I wait 2 frigging months to find ammo!

Bubba


----------



## Unca Walt (May 8, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Straight up shameful that our government allows such end runs on the Second Amendment.
> 
> The fact a *VETERAN* can't buy a gun? That is not the America I grew up in. Flat shameful.
> 
> ...


Y'know something funny?  Funny peculiar not haha:

When I found out a bud of mine who had a dinged helmet was convinced by his VA "helper" to get a card -- and had all his guns and edged weapons confiscated when the Goon Squad came and searched his house...

...My reaction was not fear -- it was *hurt*.  I felt violated, somehow. I bought my first gun in the 1950's.  I served my country as a volunteer.  And in one instant, the satisfaction of having given part of my life and bod to America evaporated into semi-shame.

The 2nd Amendment is a faint shadow of what it was when I was young.  You could buy pistols by mail from Popular Mechanics.  You could carry a rifle to school.  There was a shooting team in school.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 8, 2021)

pute said:


> I like the protection that my med card provides.  Even though I am not allowed to own a firearm Mrs Pute is well armed and is a better shot than Annie Oakley. The true American Patriot's in this country are just like the ones posting in this thread.



Well I hate it and all it stands for.  Take a look in the mirror (or at least the picture you present to us here) -- You are an intelligent, calm, reasonable individual who served his country in uniform and received an Honorable Discharge.

You have physical problems that require either deadly habit-forming drugs, or weed.  And some sonuvabitch somewhere pulled a rule out of his paper arsehole that says *BECAUSE* you served your country, you are *NOT* entitled to the Constitutional protection afforded those who did *not* serve their country!

That truly sucks dead men's balls.

Change My Mind.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 8, 2021)

OK question
Having never had the pleasure of buying weed legally and I was wondering
If I live in a legal state and I own guns will it prevent me from buying a few products?
Do they require your license as proof of age and scan your ID number?
This way they now have you in the system.


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Y'know something funny?  Funny peculiar not haha:
> 
> When I found out a bud of mine who had a dinged helmet was convinced by his VA "helper" to get a card -- and had all his guns and edged weapons confiscated when the Goon Squad came and searched his house...
> 
> ...


BINGO! That's it....sad. Very sad. That is exactly what it is.  Agree all the way around. 

Hurt, that's the feeling as well. Then, well, anger I guess. I still have hope the tide will turn hard. That's just the way I'm wired.

Bubba


----------



## pute (May 8, 2021)

Roster, In Colorado when weed became Recreational legal you can buy Rec weed without a license and not register with the state.  Therefore the state has no idea about you and weed.  If you get a med license you have to register and now the state has paper work on you.    So, we have two types of dispensaries Rec and Med.  I have heard the Med products are stronger in THC content but I don't go to either.   

To answer your question if you already have a gun it won't stop you from getting a med license but once you get a med license you are now registered with the state and a background check will stop you from legally buying a gun of any kind. I tried and was denied.  I am sure the state now has a record of me trying to buy a fire arm illegally.  

The Army taught me how to used every weapon and Infantry man has at his disposal now the country I served for won't let me use or own one.


----------



## Bubba (May 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Roster, In Colorado when weed became Recreational legal you can buy Rec weed without a license and not register with the state.  Therefore the state has no idea about you and weed.  If you get a med license you have to register and now the state has paper work on you.    So, we have two types of dispensaries Rec and Med.  I have heard the Med products are stronger in THC content but I don't go to either.
> 
> To answer your question if you already have a gun it won't stop you from getting a med license but once you get a med license you are now registered with the state and a background check will stop you from legally buying a gun of any kind. I tried and was denied.  I am sure the state now has a record of me trying to buy a fire arm illegally.
> 
> The Army taught me how to used every weapon and Infantry man has at his disposal now the country I served for won't let me use or own one.



Wow. That is indeed sad. Pray for this Country, stand up for what's right and remember, those that would give up freedoms for a little ( albeit fictional ) safety deserve neither.

Bubba


----------



## BigJer (May 9, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> The above is the reason I absolutely must depend on the generosity of the folks here.
> 
> I know a lot of people really do not know -- or have trouble even conceiving -- how hard the US Gummint clamps down on ex-GI's.  And double-clampdown if you are an ex-GI with a dinged helmet.
> ...


That has not happened here, phew. I knew/known some guys coming back from the sand box that NO, they should not have weapons. Last year a local Vet frustrated, young guy, took his life right in front of the V.A. center. We deserve better treatment and treatments. This new admin could give a crap about us but weren't we talking about pot??


----------



## sharonp (Jun 3, 2021)

pute said:


> Roster, In Colorado when weed became Recreational legal you can buy Rec weed without a license and not register with the state.  Therefore the state has no idea about you and weed.  If you get a med license you have to register and now the state has paper work on you.    So, we have two types of dispensaries Rec and Med.  I have heard the Med products are stronger in THC content but I don't go to either.
> 
> To answer your question if you already have a gun it won't stop you from getting a med license but once you get a med license you are now registered with the state and a background check will stop you from legally buying a gun of any kind. I tried and was denied.  I am sure the state now has a record of me trying to buy a fire arm illegally.
> 
> The Army taught me how to used every weapon and Infantry man has at his disposal now the country I served for won't let me use or own one.



That is awful. I wasn't aware of that. Something they do not talk about is how quickly you can become unstoned or straight when needed. It is not like drinking or pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Shiloh (Jun 3, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I used it just last week to off an intruding iguana.
> 
> View attachment 269479
> 
> 12-shot targets @50'


----------



## Unca Walt (Jun 4, 2021)

sharonp said:


> That is awful. I wasn't aware of that. Something they do not talk about is how quickly you can become unstoned or straight when needed. It is not like drinking or pharmaceuticals.



*sharonp* -- Please pass @pute 's straight-arrow information as far and wide as you can to ex-GI's.

The OBSCENE FACT is the government that taught you how to use a weapon, sent you to a foreign land to use it (which you did in action against our enemies), and then turned you loose as a civilian -- now forbids you to touch your own weapons.

If you got shot or otherwise dinged, the gov't essentially puts an APB out on you.  They will search your house and confiscate what they want.  Literally, what they want. The ex-GI has no recourse.  At all.

I was warned just in fargin time by a GI who got shit for breakfast for the rest of his life.

His crime?  He served his country and was badly wounded.  When "they" came to "inspect and confiscate" his trust in his country was violated completely.  He was treated as a criminal.

Pass this on.

It is one of the very few things I never joke about in the slightest.


----------



## henrikholloway (Jun 16, 2022)

Since December 2017, the Pennsylvania Department of Health has overseen the Pennsylvania Medical Marijuana Program (PA MMP). According to the MMP, any Pennsylvania resident who has a qualifying health condition can enroll in this program. However, the applicant will need a PA medical cannabis card recommendation signed and issued by an MMJ physician. Also, the MMJ doctor is required to certify the patient with DOH.
With the help of a valid PA cannabis ID card, a patient can obtain marijuana products at any licensed dispensary in Pennsylvania. Even the patient can buy up to a 30-day supply at a time. But keep in mind that the cultivation or recreational use of medical cannabis is still illegal in Pennsylvania.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

I live in Texas. Have no idea how that works and really don't care to find out. Government always fks shit up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I live in Texas. Have no idea how that works and really don't care to find out. Government always fks shit up.


Me too, even tho I live in a legal state, I shy away from letting anyone know I smoke weed or might even need it. Don’t need the state folks showing up at my door for weapons or anything else they want to pry into my life with. Don’t want to be on anyones list either. The pot shops look cool tho and I would like to at least visit one to see why they’ve got going on in there…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Agreed.  Over 30 yrs seeing domestic violence dockets, alcohol figures in about as close as you can get to 100%!  Weed? usually watching TV or relaxing, it just does not promote violence from what I've seen.
> 
> And if they did have significant THC, I'll bet there was a buttload of alcohol and or meth.
> 
> Bubba


Or more likely prescription anti-depressants but they don’t check for that…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I live in Texas. Have no idea how that works and really don't care to find out. Government always fks shit up.


I had my doctors note to get a card back in 2012 but never applied due to owning firearms. I’ve not heard of anyone being pinched for having a card and an LTC but I could see that as a possibility back then and see it as a greater possibility today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Or more likely prescription anti-depressants but they don’t check for that…


Don’t say that to loud or they will…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t say that to loud or they will…


It is a commonality for most of the publicized mass shooters(gang shootings don’t count for some reason)…


----------



## Bubba (Jun 16, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had my doctors note to get a card back in 2012 but never applied due to owning firearms. I’ve not heard of anyone being pinched for having a card and an LTC but I could see that as a possibility back then and see it as a greater possibility today.


I have. Lady with carry concealed instructor. Told him about card. Denied. My state has Constitutional carry, but the permit works in about 30 states.

Bubba


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I have. Lady with carry concealed instructor. Told him about card. Denied. My state has Constitutional carry, but the permit works in about 30 states.
> 
> Bubba


I meant arrested. The denying of firearm purchases is rampant unless you are a ‘Hunter’ if you know what I mean.


----------



## VEN0M (Dec 8, 2022)

I just moved from MD to NC. It sucks I was able to get my medicine (Cannabis) but now I'm just screwed. NC hasn't passed the law yet.


----------

